# I LOVE MY NISSAN!



## Daki_One (Mar 23, 2009)

There's a Northwest nissan meet coming up on the 29th of March at Golden Gardens park in Seattle. Its gonna go on from 10am to 3pm.  Its a real nice location with a beautiful view. This is for all the northwest heads. 

Heres some pictures from golden gardens park:











And heres some pictures from the meet last year:















hope to see many of you there. :thumbup:


----------



## jedi32277 (Apr 28, 2009)

ah the skylines, sexiest car ever made.

<---- my 85 300zx


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thats a pretty good lookin s14, which car is yours?


----------



## fuglychick21 (Dec 26, 2009)

Diddo on the Nissan!!  Here's my 350!!


----------



## Tyger (Feb 1, 2010)

fuglychick21 said:


> Diddo on the Nissan!!  Here's my 350!!



Have you tried taking the same shoot with the shutter open a little longer?  Pace the car and lock the camera on your 350.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Feb 2, 2010)

When I got my first Nissan, they called them a Datsun, 1970 240Z, then got a 1973 that I ran into the ground, it had well over 200,000 miles on it when I finally sold it. Back then you could get a brand new Z-car for around $3,500.00...lol

I have tons of photos taken during the early-to-mid 1970's, including shots of Paul Newman driving a Z-Car for Bob Sharp at Road Atlanta - if I could ever find the box they are packed away in.


----------



## DemonAstroth (Feb 2, 2010)

I really enjoyed my G20 and if it wasn't for living in rust-country, I would have gladly dropped another engine (SR20VE), when the stock one died.

Unfortunately, G35's are too expensive for me and 350z's styling is too unappealing and IMHO even tacky.  So i went the german route and I have an Audi TT 6 speed now.

Looking forward to pictures of the cars though!


----------



## Restomage (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice ride, I'm hoping to pick up one of these after college:


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Feb 2, 2010)

i love nissan! but i did the truck thing  89 Nissan d21(hardbody) with airride and the whole shabang   i miss it a ton.


----------



## twozero (Feb 2, 2010)

DemonAstroth said:


> I really enjoyed my G20 and if it wasn't for living in rust-country, I would have gladly dropped another engine (SR20VE), when the stock one died.


I love G20s. I had a '94 G20t and drove it til it had almost 200,000 miles. Then I got hit and totalled the car. Replaced it with a 95 non t-model. drove it for another 80,000 or so. I used to frequent g20.net back in the day.

Then I jumped on the 240 bandwagon. (so much fun!)


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 2, 2010)

Tyger said:


> fuglychick21 said:
> 
> 
> > Diddo on the Nissan!!  Here's my 350!!
> ...


I doubt that car was moving, it looks like a PS blur. Look right above the roof of the car.



jedi32277 said:


> ah the* skylines, sexiest car ever made*.
> 
> <---- my 85 300zx


Why such low standards?


----------

